# Jazz and the draft.



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So the Jazz have the 3 and 12 picks in the draft this year. Yahoo has them picking Kemba Walker with the 3 and Alec Burks with the 12. 
I know we need a SG but I don't see this draft being a strong class of sg.
Walker is good but is to small to play the 2. 
What does everyone think?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

A lot of what I'm seeing is Utah pulling Brandon Knight with the 3 pick and Alec Burks or Jimmer on the 12. I thought Walker was a bit streaky. It is hard to tell who will excel in the NBA sometimes. I think I would prefer the Jazz pull Knight over Walker. I liked what I saw in Burks as well. We'll have to see what happens, and how the top couple of picks go.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I would be surprised if the Jazz don't trade one or both picks.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> I would be surprised if the Jazz don't trade one or both picks.


This is what I thought too, this draft class is very weak IMHO.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I say take Jimmer with the 12th pick


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

There's nothing to pick this year. I see no players that will help the Jazz. Jazz are in for some very trying seasons. If the Jazz hold true to form, they will pull some oddball name that no one has heard of and try to get lucky. Sometimes that works--look at John Stockton. Whomever they choose, I hope the Spazz fans don't booo like they did when Stockton was picked. Just cheer and hope the Spazz get lucky. Hopefully, we can get this franchise back to where the fans will be satisfied to make the playoffs each year--even if they lose in the first or second round.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

It will be Williams, Kanter, or Knight at #3. Any of the three would help the Jazz long term, but I wouldn't put too much stock in a rookie.

Ryan Feldman on _The Hoops Report _put out the rumor that the Jazz are sold on Kemba Walker because he could come in and play right away, while Knight will have to develop for a couple of years. Then _Hoops Hype's_ Aran Smith wrote that "Kevin O'Connor has been enamored with Brandon Knight all year."

Can either source be believed? I think O'Connor's too good at keeping his cards close to his chest. Nobody really knows what he will do.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I watched Kemba Walker a few times and I don't think he's all that good. If everyone thinks Jimmer is overated then Kemba would fall in that same catagory. Like I said--nothing in this draft this year.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I doubt the Jazz will take Kemba at #3. If they do decide to go with a PG then it will probably be Knight, who I think would be a very good pick for the Jazz, though not someone who would be able to help them right away, which is okay because Harris and Watson are still servicable. Personally, if the Jazz do end up keeping the #3 pick and Williams goes #1 or #2 (which is almost a certainty), then I think they should take Kanter. He has a lot of upside and potential and he is far from another Memo. He is much stronger and athletic than his fellow Turkish big man, and he could develop into a really good presence in the paint to complement Jefferson (who is too inconsistent). 

If the Jazz do take Kanter at #3 then I think they should take a chance on Jimmer at #12 (if he is still there - rumors are that Golden State is really looking at him for their #11 pick). He may or may not be a future starting PG for them, but he is a helluva outside shooter which the Jazz desperately need - someone who can come off the bench and provide some instant offense.Yes, I am a BYU fan so I admit I am biased, but I honestly do think Jimmer could help the Jazz whether it is as a backup PG, or just an outside threat shooter off the bench. I actually think the best situation for Jimmer would be if Phoenix takes him with the #13 pick where he could be an aging Steve Nash's understudy and eventual replacement.

The best option for the Jazz would be to combine their #3 and #12 picks and trade them to Minnesota for their #2 pick so they can get Williams. The word on the street is that the Timberwolves are interested in doing just that.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Why Williams? We already have 2 players of the same mold in Favors and Millsap, which they are going to have trouble with playing time anyway. Williams is a great player but not what the Jazz need.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Why Williams? We already have 2 players of the same mold in Favors and Millsap, which they are going to have trouble with playing time anyway.


Because Williams is a bona fide small forward who can play PF. Millsap is really a power forward who got disguised as a 3 because the Jazz have two bigger PF's in Favors and Jefferson. Some people want to put Williams at the 4 because he played some of that at Arizona. I heard from his own mouth that he prefers the 3 and that's where he sees himself succeeding in the pros. Williams shot 56% from beyond the three point line in college. Could the Jazz use a legitimate outside threat from the small forward position? Undoubtedly.
Also, Andrei Kirilenko may or may not be back next year. He'll be very hard to replace. Gordon Hayward looked so good at the shooting guard position at the end of the season that I have no doubt that's where he'll be playing the majority of his minutes. Who is the starting small forward if AK leaves? The Jazz would be left with CJ Miles or Millsap. Neither is really a small forward. 
My guess is AK signs with the Jazz, though, so all that might be a moot point (except the outside shooting part).


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I didn't realize Williams could play the 3. At 6'8" it would seem a better fit at the 4 but I guess AK is 6'9" and plays the 3. I guess it would be a good pick then if they can get him. A 2 or 3 is what the Jazz are in need of and I think Hayward can fill the 2 spot, but the 3 is up in the air. 
I would like to see them keep AK at a very reduced price. Maybe he will play like his old self if they do that.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

BirdDogger said:


> > Why Williams? We already have 2 players of the same mold in Favors and Millsap, which they are going to have trouble with playing time anyway.
> 
> 
> Because Williams is a bona fide small forward who can play PF. Millsap is really a power forward who got disguised as a 3 because the Jazz have two bigger PF's in Favors and Jefferson. Some people want to put Williams at the 4 because he played some of that at Arizona. I heard from his own mouth that he prefers the 3 and that's where he sees himself succeeding in the pros. Williams shot 56% from beyond the three point line in college. Could the Jazz use a legitimate outside threat from the small forward position? Undoubtedly.
> ...


Well said, BirdDogger. But the most important reason the Jazz would want Williams if they could get him is because he is the best player available, and you hear NBA managers like KOC say that all the time - you have to get the best player available, not the best player available for the position you might be in need of most at the time. Williams has All-Star potential and if there is anything the Jazz can do to get him they should do it. AK is washed up. The dude is too injury prone and can't play through injuries. The Jazz should dump him for sure. He has had a long and lucrative career at the Jazz's expense and Greg Miller is looking forward to having his outrageous salary off of the books.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

_Yahoo Sports_, _Hoops Hype_, and _The Hoops Report _ are reporting today that NBA sources say the Jazz are actively shopping the #3 pick for an experienced wing player and/or point guard. Considering that the Jazz have worked out a bunch of guys who are expected to go between 15-20...might be some truth to this one.

o-||


----------



## yanfeng (Jun 9, 2011)

We'll have to see what happens, and how the top couple of picks go.


----------

